# Elegant Gecko



## Nightphoenix (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi guys looking into getting an elegant gecko, but can't find much on suitable sized tanks and set up please help  thanks


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

Care Sheet 1
Care Sheet 2
Care Sheet 3
Care Sheet 4
elegant geckos are stenodactylus petrii, that should help you find more caresheets and info
hope this helps : victory:


----------



## Nightphoenix (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks emily  helpful but they differ to whether i can handle them or not can i hold them? or is it best not to?


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

it's best not to as their skin is like paper & can rip easily


----------



## Nightphoenix (Jul 10, 2011)

ok  just the last one says you should


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

I've heard you shouldn't, they're more a 'look at no touch' species drop Reptile Forums - View Profile: Spikebrit a pm, I know they keep/kept some and seem knowledgeable

emily


----------



## Nightphoenix (Jul 10, 2011)

cheers will do that  thank you x:2thumb:


----------

